# Uber may replace its five-star driver rating system with .....



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thumbs up/thumbs down
http://qz.com/574033/uber-may-replace-its-five-star-driver-rating-system-with-emoji/


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

I like the thumbs up/down. The three emojis look dumb.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I would be happy with a simple thumbs up thumbs down. At least riders won't get to take advantage of drivers. If they thumbs down I think they shouldn't link up to that driver again.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber 5 star system gives bad riders up to 7 votes and good riders only get one.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/5-st...rs-have-4x-more-votes-than-good-riders.49330/


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Thumbs up/down systems would be much easier to quantify. For instance, Uber could say drivers need 80% ups to keep driving, instead of the unfair arbitrary 4.6 derived from a goofy average of a system that gives bad riders way more voting power than good riders. It looks like they are on their way to screwing it up again however by leaving a middle option, which is not a thumbs up or down. How they handle that can make a big difference.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Perhaps they realized now that they enable anyone with access to a vehicle with 4 doors the ability to drive, that they have needed to give up on being able to provide 5* service.

Maybe they can make the rating system graphical representations of the following:

Did you arrive at your destination?
[ Alive ] [ Safely ]


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

I think the 5 star system could work if every 1 star rating resulted in an email or phone call to the pax asking for an explanation. If the pax cant come up with an explanation as to why the ride was unsatisfactory then the 1 star turns to a 5 star. Over the past 2 days my saudi customers have requested 3 rides and like always my daily ratings have taken a hard hit. It actually brought my overall rating down to a 4.78


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

superjtrdr said:


> I think the 5 star system could work if every 1 star rating resulted in an email or phone call to the pax asking for an explanation. If the pax cant come up with an explanation as to why the ride was unsatisfactory then the 1 star turns to a 5 star. Over the past 2 days my saudi customers have requested 3 rides and like always my daily ratings have taken a hard hit. It actually brought my overall rating down to a 4.78


Well to your first statement 'it will never happen' so no need to keep it. And your rating suck because the system suck that's why it should go.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

They don't care about the drivers.They are changing for the passangers rating.There tired of driver cherrie picking rides.If a driver looks at a passangers that has a 3.2 rating they are going to ignore the request


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Thumbs up/down systems would be much easier to quantify. For instance, Uber could say drivers need 80% ups to keep driving, instead of the unfair arbitrary 4.6 derived from a goofy average of a system that gives bad riders way more voting power than good riders. It looks like they are on their way to screwing it up again however by leaving a middle option, which is not a thumbs up or down. How they handle that can make a big difference.


I guarantee you won't be happy with the thumbs up/thumbs down, because the cutoff for bad drivers will be far higher than 80%. Do you really think Uber will let you drive if one out of every five of your passengers is unhappy? The _average_ driver rating under that system will be somewhere around 97%.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

it has to happen or no one will work for them either due to getting booted or quit due to ratings stress and increasingly poor pay.


----------



## Charlie_Hustle206 (Dec 26, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> They don't care about the drivers.They are changing for the passangers rating.There tired of driver cherrie picking rides.If a driver looks at a passangers that has a 3.2 rating they are going to ignore the request


100% truth


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I guarantee you won't be happy with the thumbs up/thumbs down, because the cutoff for bad drivers will be far higher than 80%. Do you really think Uber will let you drive if one out of every five of your passengers is unhappy? The _average_ driver rating under that system will be somewhere around 97%.


Who cares. You are very terrified of uber (seems like it from all your comments). Your the type of guy in the movies when everyone decides something your the random person that always speak out against it. Your very negative towards people who want change. Nobody cares about uber and eventually they will be overtaken by something or someone.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Who cares. You are very terrified of uber (seems like it from all your comments).


I'm a realist. I drive for Uber. I enjoy driving for Uber. I'm not making great money. But it beats my last job. And the flexibility is critical for me right now for a number of reasons. I don't agree with everything Uber does. But neither do I lash out at Uber for every little thing.



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Your the type of guy in the movies when everyone decides something your the random person that always speak out against it. Your very negative towards people who want change.


Very often on message boards the consensus opinion isn't so sensible. I've asked several posters to tell me what a "fair" rating system looks like. So far, no one has been able to do that.



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Nobody cares about uber and eventually they will be overtaken by something or someone.


It seems the riders care very much about Uber. Most of them tell me how great it is. But that has very little to do with the efficacy of Uber's rating system, does it?


----------



## Robert123 (Feb 13, 2016)

Smokenburn said:


> it has to happen or no one will work for them either due to getting booted or quit due to ratings stress and increasingly poor pay.


Can't agree more


----------



## Sam023 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have been a driver with uber for little over a year. Uber customer base is getting older and most pax tells me that they have been with Uber for year or more. Nowdays very rarely I hear, "this is my first ride or I am quite new." They are not the people they used to be. They dont seem to remember, how cheap uber is compare to Taxis and how quick we are to get to the pax or what a great car we have. 

Nowdays, pax are very well aware of how the rating system works. They all seem to know that they have greater control over us and can make or break a guys day by giving a 1*. I have been hearing from friends and people I know that their rating I has been going down lately, even though they have complete 1000 or more trips. Of course there are exception to this. If you find that your rating is improving, good for you. Now please go to a different thread. 

If Uber doesnt change their rating method, lots guys will get booted out as the system gets older. They can always replace with new people. But pax will boot the new, inexperienced drivers faster than drivers who as been there for a longer. Since you tend to make more mistakes in your first few months. 

Thanks


----------



## Schwaeky (Feb 26, 2016)

In the long run, better pax education needed, as many think the star rating is like restaurant ratings, with one bad, three average, and five excellent. They are more like call center quality assurance rating systems, where anything less than perfect, while sounding good, is by definition bad...


----------



## PanX (Mar 4, 2016)

Overall the ratings system does not work. Good experienced drivers that have been driving for several months or over a year will ultimately end up with a 4.8 or lower. Too many bad riders out there that will rate you a 1 just to be mean. Yes it's true more and more experienced riders know they are holding all the cards and use it against us. Driving for Uber really opens up my eyes to the big number of losers out there too lazy to drive there own car or using us to get them around drunk. I avoid bar pick ups 100%. Too many loser drunks to deal with.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Wonder if pax can see the thumbs up thumbs down ratio?

Why is the thumbs down option first? Off basic instinct I would press it because it's first if I wasn't paying attention which most pax aren't.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/they-are-starting-thumbs-up-down-rating-system-here.64367/


----------

